# Rattle in rear?



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

ive had this annoying rattle in the back of the car (internally) for a while now :x . It only does it when going over rough surfaces/speed bumps, its a sort of clank, but plastic sounding rather than a metal metallic noise. So far ive tried the following:-

1. Removing the jack from under the boot floor toolkit
2. Clipping the rear seat belts in to prevent the buckle knocking the sides (i could have sworn this was the solution but it still does it)
3. Ive also emptied the full boot (its always empty anyway) so its not anything banging around
4. Ive checked both parcel shelves and they seem ok, i cant create the same noise if i rattle them anyway.

Anybody have any ideas, i was hoping it might be a common issue that can easily be solved?.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Try opening the boot and rotating the plastic lugs at either corner of the tailgate anticlockwise about 1 full turn, let us know if that resolves it?


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dunno if it's the same, but I had a similar annoying noise from the rear of my 2.0FWD and had almost the entire rear innards stripped out trying to find it, with test drives at each stage of strip out.
Turns out it was the two sections of rear parcel shelf (1-behind seats / 1-attached to tailgate) clanking together or vibrating.
Took me F**kin ages to find it too - a wee bit of self-adhesive foam at the offending position on the fixed section solved it.
Good luck!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

weeman69 said:


> Turns out it was the two sections of rear parcel shelf (1-behind seats / 1-attached to tailgate) clanking together or vibrating.


I had that one. Fixed mine with a piece of adhesive Velcro hooks between the 2 shelf sections, which hold them together when the boot is closed, but release when it is opened.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Another source of rattling in the rear are the plastic spoilers / wind guiders on the rear suspension.


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> Another source of rattling in the rear are the plastic spoilers / wind guiders on the rear suspension.


Had that too....hard to trace as well, thankfully a savvy Audi tech went straight to it with a zip tie & rattle no more ( They did order & fit a new one too - this was a quick fix to save my sanity)
Oh the joys of a rattly TT


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i have the same problem, will have to sort it now that i know what the problem is!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a new TT and have these noises too.
Would it be possible to post some photos of the area that needs some foam or padding? This would make life easier for not only myself, but for anyone else that might want to address these flaws.

And.... for such an expensive car to have rattles is just rediculous. Having driven many brand new cars before, the TT is by far the noisiest of them all.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I keep getting this noise over rougher surfaces but keep forgetting to check out what it is. A photo would be nice if I can easily put something in to dampen the rattling.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Three common causes of the rear end rattle:

1. Incorrect adjustment of the rubber buffers on the rear hatch - screw them out a little at a time but make sure it still shuts easily.

2. Between the two halves of the parcel shelf. Others have had success by using strips of self adhesibe velcro that attaches as you shut the hatch but releases as you open it.

3. The plastic cover fitted under the rear suspension trailing arm. Jack up and support the rear corner safely, remove the wheel and look for the fabricated arm going from the bottom of the rear hub to its pivot point just ahead of the wheel arch. 
Attached to its underside is a plastic 'cover' which may be loose. Sorry, no picture.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

4. The folding boot floor has been mentioned in prior threads also. This could probably also be sorted with a spot of velcro.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

garyspeed said:


> It is only rough surfaces, to speed up Go and Kohoumia, but Clank, rather than plastic to metal metallic noise.


That makes no sense.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

He's proper spam scum innit.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

What we need is a nice sticky detailing known rattles. The rule would be you need to post a picture of the cure.


----------



## slotiffany (Jul 20, 2016)

I need pictures! I have a rattle coming from the top of the hatch like inside the molding. it makes me crazy! it is spontaneous but the right bump brings it on. i dont think it is the hatch cover....higher up....


----------



## JDZ (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank yo so much! I have tried everything it was the plastic cover under the suspension, I didn't have to take the wheel off to solve it just laid on the ground and a bit of fiddling got a cable tie around the front thin part of the plate, if you just put your hand under the front of the wheel arch and tap on the plastic covers you can quickly tell if it's making noise. I reccomend getting the longest cable ties that you can before starting it will make it a million times easier.
There's an image of where I managed to get the tiewrap as it was quite difficult to find anywhere that it would stretch over.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Another source of rattling solved in this thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1348665


----------

